# This can't be all there is (necron tactics)



## davilas (Dec 25, 2008)

ive been looking around for new necron tactics and all ive been finding is that hammer and anvil scheme. surley this isnt the only one?


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Read the Necron Tactica, there are loads of tactics. Scarab Lord, Hammer+Anvil and others.

I actually don't like/use Hammer+Anvil, and the closest I get to it is like a reverse version of it.


----------



## orky1 (Oct 16, 2008)

I really want to try a tactic using Pariah's, the deceiver and flayed ones. Pariah's really screw with leadership values, then use the deceiver to make units either fall back or take a pinning test would be great. Then in CC against flayed ones they need to take a leadership test and if they fail it they would only hit on a 6. Pariah's are the only unit I'm missing at the moment in order to have at least a minimal amount. Has anyone ever tried anything like this?


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

i have, and its effective if used correctly, but you need stuff to screen your pariahs and give them cover, especially since they are not necron units. A max unit of ten moving up screened with scarabs (two units works best to cover effectively, and form them into a kind of 'ring' around the pariahs, holding pattern with them), with flayed ones deep striking into position when pariahs are set up. This somewhat deprives you of destoyer slots, but if its a tactic you want to use it takes practice and sacrifices such as loosing destoyers. It also reduces your phase out number, so i always tend to keep a unit hidden in the back field just in case.

HQ: Lord (your typical loadout), Deciever

Elite: 2 Flayed Ones squads, full units, 1 full unit Pariah

Troop: 3 units of warriors, mabye more

Fast: 2 full scarab units, full destroyer unit.

Heavy: Tomb Spyder full unit (to help with WBB, split into one-man units hiding behindthe warriors. Also gives you something to go into CC with to protect your warriors.) and whatever else you prefer

i dont know the exact points, ill make that up when i have time, but its the basic idea ive used a couple of times with marginal success. Hope this helps.

-Trevor D


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

THIS SHOULD NOT BE IN THE TACTICA SECTION! omg, there is already a Necron tactica, please use that. If you have general tactics questions then use the tactics forum.

Please don't let this thread grow - it will only distract people by splitting up where the information is, rather than keeping it in a single place.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Since im new to Necrons can you please explain what the hammer and anvil scheme thing?
DarknessWithin


----------



## necroman (Jun 13, 2008)

theirs a necron tactica post like 3 threads down from this one, where their is lots of discussion and hammer+anvil discussed


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Icedrake25 said:


> A max unit of ten moving up screened with scarabs (two units works best to cover effectively, and form them into a kind of 'ring' around the pariahs, holding pattern with them), with flayed ones deep striking into position when pariahs are set up.-Trevor D


I thought swarms do not provide a cover save for units they screen in 5th edition.


----------



## maomolin (May 4, 2008)

p. 76 (rulebook)swarms cannot provide cover for monsterous creatures and vehicles, for normal infantry it still works.

generic ideas, no brea-and-butter-cookie-cutter tactics:

do consider the C'tan's... both are really worthwhile if used effectivey. I never ran more than 4 pariahs or 2 tomb spyders but usually had a full squad of flayed ones and scarab sawrms. After a little practice I could take down the 4th ed Blood Angels in melee without too much trouble. 

Destroyers are your friend as well. Not only can they volley firepower, but they an turbo-boost to contest objectives.

Immortals connected to a veiled lord will also work wonders.

Necrons can be a CC army, but they must be slanted entirely for it to stand a chance. If you try to run too much CC AND shooty, you will not be as successful as you might like. You have to play toward your style though, especially with necrons as your playstyle matters a lot.


----------



## orky1 (Oct 16, 2008)

I did a 1500 pt necron army, and the one unit that was really great was my wraith squad with a necron destroyer lord. He had an orb and phalactry as well. In my first turn I moved up 12 inches and since we had 4 players in each corner section, I was able to assault a squad of DA. I'm not sure what the particular squad was called, but they had a bunch of missle launchers and such. I was able to take out an entire squad of about 8 with only 1 wound on my lord. They all died on the next shooting phase, but 3 of the wraiths came back and was able to assault another squad and take out 4 more, and tied it up for 2 turns before they were all gone. 

I think next time I'm going to try a squad of 10 scarabs with the destroyer lord.


----------



## NecronLover (Jun 7, 2009)

There are plenty of other tactics but Hammer and Anvil is probably your best bet. There isn't much that could go wrong with it unless someone takes out your Monolith first. And also, your tactics differ depending on what army you're going up against. Generally, Hammer and Anvil works for everybody....unless your enemy has an army completely made up of tanks, but thats far fetched....


----------

